# reasonable first Century in the area?



## rbelleza (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey all...just started cycling in the early Fall and would like to attempt a century sometime in the Spring or Fall of 2013. Is there a good "entry" level type century in the GA area (or slightly beyond) that some might recommend? I've got the time to train but I know some centuries are harder than others. Thanks.


----------



## cyclingsivells (Aug 1, 2012)

A good one in my area is the Tour de Pike in March. It is in Concord, probably 50 miles southeast of Atlanta. It is very scenic and relatively flat. There were 150 or so riders last year. then you've got the Wheels O' Fire in Hamilton in early April, but it's a good bit harder with lots of climbing.


----------



## al. (Feb 12, 2005)

I like this one in May - Up the Creek Without a Pedal

Its a popular ride with great roads, and not too hard - just a few climbs.


----------



## rbelleza (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions...I suppose now I have no excuses 

Now to find a good training program...


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

I live in Chattanooga, and of course, Chattanooga hosts the 3 State-3 Mountain the first weekend in May. 

Last year, when I first doing centuries (ended up with 19 total for the 2012), I wanted to have at least one under my belt to make sure I could do a full 100 before I attempted 3 State. So, I found one within driving distance, and drove to Harris County..about 30 - 45 minutes out of Atlanta, to do the Wheels of Fire Century in mid-April. It wound up being a bit more hilly than I had expected, but with me being from and training in Chattanooga to begin with, it wasn't a big deal.

My advice is to NOT steer away from centuries with hills/climbs. If you do, you're only cheating yourself. VERY FEW rides offer flat terrain (the two rides in Clarksville, TN are great examples of flat rides), and as such, you're limiting yourself to the rides you're going to feel comfie with down the road (no pun intended).

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## eddubb (Sep 28, 2012)

If you wanted a non sanctioned century, you could easily ride the C note on the Silver Comet Trail. There are all kinds of people out there riding and you would basically ride out 50 then return along the same path. There are trail heads about every 10 miles or so and the trail is occasionally patrolled by officers in golf carts. Not all of the trail heads are created equal and water can be scarce. Similarly, you will need to pack your own snacks as you have the trail and the wilderness off to the side. The ride is flat average gradient of one to two percent so no real challenge aside from raw miles.

You could also join the Tour de Cure - Atlanta which runs on May 19, 2013. 

The Tour de Cure is run by the American Diabetes Association and raises money for diabetes research. Check it out!


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

rbelleza said:


> Hey all...just started cycling in the early Fall and would like to attempt a century sometime in the Spring or Fall of 2013. Is there a good "entry" level type century in the GA area (or slightly beyond) that some might recommend? I've got the time to train but I know some centuries are harder than others. Thanks.


This is a popular one. Great routes and scenic with rolling hills:

Beautiful Back Roads Century Bike Ride, Anheuser Busch Brewery, Cartersville, GA


----------



## mwearl (Feb 24, 2013)

I can't believe I never heard about the Silver Comet Trail living here in NC. That sounds great. Is there any good shopping near the end of the Alabama trail? My wife could drop me off in Smyrna and then pick me up at the end of the trail.


----------



## djrbikes (Feb 24, 2013)

Savannah Century is great. Normally the first Sundy in September. Flat and fast as long as you don't hit a gator


----------

